# Mornington Vic. The ecstacy and the agony



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Taunted some of the Melb guys on the forum last night to see if they would follow me out for a fish this morning and be late for work. No takers, too soft so off I went solo.

Launched in a 5 knot Northerly, quickly got 2 Yo-Zuri deep diving minnows out and set out across the reef looking for snapper. Soon got walloped by a reasonable fish, it crossed the other line comming in but soon found its way into the yak. A good sized pike gaped back at me as the other line took off with the other drifting lure. A massive tangle now got under way in the yak as lines rods and fish did their best to sort me out. Eventualy a nice 35cm Pinkie comes over the side too and I waste 20 mins cuting everything out and setting the buggers free.

I put the lures out for another 5 minutes without a hit then decide to put them away and drift back down the reef edge with a SP 4"power minnow. I cast it out, let it sink a little and WHAM, the reel screams and the first big smile of the morning is spread across my face.

This fish feels good, its definatly a snappper and bigger than anything I've caught lately. I work him back a little and the reel screams again, and again and again. I'm sqiurming in my seat as I start to dream about how the picture of this fish is going to have all the Mangos thumping their heads on their desks this morning at work.

15 mins later and the fish is under the boat......colour soon.......holy [email protected]#$ its a BEAR!!!!!!. Get the gaf, get the gaff......bugger its in the hatch........dont worry the trace will hold.

The fish lays on its side and floats to the side of the yak. Its easily 80cm pluss. I dip the gunnel and start to slide its head across the yak just as the hook pops out from between its teeth and its slips back into the water.
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Going back out tomorrow with a gun. Bugger taking chances, I'll just shoot them next to the yak.

Cheers

Scott

First rays are up now


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I feel for you Scott. At least you know they're out there.

Do you use wire traces for big snapper like that? If not, what leader do you use? While I'm asking, what about the mainline?


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Scott,

I got home from work around 4:30pm yesterday and had a look out the front and spotted a guy in a Hobie working just off Fishermans Beach. Don't spose it was you?

Ivan


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Awww Scott.... at least your gaff was out of range. When I did that trick my gaff and lip grippers were available, but my brain was out of reach!

Get him next week eh? :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Bad luck scott, I feel for you mate. 

If you keep going out regularly like you have there will be bigger and better fish to come, be sure of that :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Feeling ya pain Scott.......


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh man scott - seriously sucks losing a fish like that right next to the yak. At least you got a look at him. Hopefully it'll be there and just as hungry tomorrow


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

ohh, unlucky! what sort of depth were you in? Next time mate 8)

PS: you'd be right about us mangoes at our desks had we been sitting here admiring 80cm of big red :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

...TOP EFFORT HOBIE ...

Im bleeding i couldnt join you this morning. looking at your catch and hearing of the great fish u dropped only assures me i will be making every effort to get out there for the next one.

well done anyway.

Tony.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh Scott i would of cried for you right there and then  and again afterwards  bad luck mate there's always a next time and its coming around soon!!!! :wink:

Milt,


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

NooooooooooooooscottNoooooooooooooooooooooo

Geez you lead a hard life - hope that was your only stress for the day.

BTW, hows the bub going??


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Scott,

The beauty of where you live is that you can simply go back out the next morning. Sorry you didn't get to land it. Great fish though especially on the 4" SP, not really heard much of the larger fish being taken on the SP's in PPB.

Not going to catch many fish sitting here at my computer. Off to Karatha in the morning (no fishing unfortunately) but I'll be out there when I'm back.

What water depth do you think you were in?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Be a record I reckon. The width of the post that is, not the lost fish. I had to scroll waaaay across to keep reading. And reading I did. That would have been a beauty of a fish, mind you, you still got some nice fish. The colours of that pinky one are amazing.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi guys

Been reliving the that fish all day. Just means if I keep it up I'll get more. The real snapper run hasn't started yet and for us Port Phillip Bay guys they are true trophies, particularly from a yak.

Sorry, dont know why the post is so wide. I do water not PC's.

I use 10 pound braid and 20 pound leader. My theory is to treat snapper like bream. They're just bigger. They like little or no weight, a bit of structure, no noise in shallow water and wire would probably spook the big ones. Seems to be working but I am by no means an expert.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Hobie Vic said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Been reliving the that fish all day. Just means if I keep it up I'll get more. The real snapper run hasn't started yet and for us Port Phillip Bay guys they are true trophies, particularly from a yak.
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott. Will have to give it a go with my 10lb outfit then


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Hard luck Scott.
They always hurt, but the bright side is that the season is only just beginning


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Tough luck Scott. I know how you feel. It was this day last year that I lost my first real Snapper off my kayak in exactly the same way. 

I was just siting slumped in my kayak for several minutes sulking until Rod told me to stop feeling sorry for myself and get back into it.

I picked up several more Snapper that day but nothing near 80cm.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

oh well , you get that. :x


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Beautiful fish.

That red mullet looks like a goatfish. But ours are yellow.








And thanks, I smacked my desk and cube wall with my mellon already, even though the fish escaped w/o pix.

Thanks for the read.

TZ


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Bad luck Scott. That must have reaslly hurt.
Keep up the good work!

Regards Scupper


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

What a great fish to have had alongside Scott.

If I may, here is a tip to try if the circumstance happens again with no gaff.

If you can get the fish with belly towards you quickly slip a finger through the gill latch and it's yours; the only fish with bad gill rakes I have encountered is a jewie, but in that situation who cares about pain, and of course its hard to flip a lizard onto his back


----------

